# HELP: EPSON L1300 print blue color in Purple ( sublimation)



## Blueprint11 (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi! i'm having a problem with my new printer EPSON L1300, that blue printed as purple. I though after I press it will turn to blue but it is not. I tried every possible solution i find in Internet. I also tried to lessen the amount of magenta by 30% but it didn't change anything. what would be the problem? and what would be the solution for this? Thank you for your HELP in ADVANCE!!


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

What ink are you using and are you using the correct color profile? Start there....


----------



## Blueprint11 (Jan 21, 2016)

Larry's Printing said:


> What ink are you using and are you using the correct color profile? Start there....


thanks for replying..

i'm using ink for sublimation, HANSOL ( made in korea ). about the color profile i have no idea which one i should use, i only set it with Printer manages color. if i set it with photoshop manages color, my white turning to be yellowish. i really don't know what profile to use.


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

Sublimation inks are a completely different animal than your regular inks....you need to contact your sublimation ink supplier and get a color profile to use for your printer and the graphics program you will be using ( photoshop, corel, AI....) . If they don't have one do a search on the board and you might get some help in trying to create a profile that might work for your configuration. I tried your route a long time ago and threw a lot of time and money away. Best of luck.


----------

